# Bowtech or Mission



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Getting a new bow. Looking at two. A bowtech assassin or a mission riot. What would you buy?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Please shoot a Mathews before you decide


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Please shoot a Mathews before you decide


Mission is made by mathews. I am not really looking to spend a grand on a bare mathews bow.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

How much is the Riot ?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> How much is the Riot ?


The Riot is @ $550 and the Bowtech is $650


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.missionarchery.com/product/riot/#specs

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=16


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am not set on the two. I am just wanting to stay around $700


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the market after a bow hunt last week, on our way home a buddy of mine told me a story,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, he went up to spend a few days with Matt McPherson, after that story, I'm ready to drop some money on any Mathews products


----------



## BCW (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought the assassin couple of years ago when they came out and love it. I had an older style Hoyt that I hunted with and wanted to upgrade but did'nt want to spend the money on a top of the line bow. Your best bet is to go to a bow shop and shoot some different brands and see what you like.


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

Monday i went to buy the Mission Riot, left with the Hoyt Charger couldnt be happier.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mission all the way. So easy to change for your whole family to shoot. Smooth and accurate.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

When you want to move from the Riot in the future, the number of people who are potential buyers is EVERYONE. The charger only has a 10 # weight range: 50-60, etc. 

Main thing however is how you like the bow. Too often buy things with features for the "next guy" who will own your bow. What works for you is most important. If it hampers your ability to sell it in the future, so what- you have had many years of good experience.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am kinda of leaning to the bowtech after reading some reviews but like i said i am not set on the two


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree about the weight range, but I am the only one that shoots it and i have the 60-70 and it is the smoothest/quietest bow I have ever shot. Not trying to push you in that direction just saying my personal experience witch is not much with bows I am very pleased so far.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a 2011 Bowtech Assassin set up at 28" or 29" and 70# with a dozen Maxima arrows I'm thinking about selling. Used if one season and now don't care to hunt in 95 degree weather.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rkerhs409 said:


> I have a 2011 Bowtech Assassin set up at 28" or 29" and 70# with a dozen Maxima arrows I'm thinking about selling. Used if one season and now don't care to hunt in 95 degree weather.


Send me a pm with a price


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Both are good brands but just go to a bow shop and shoot all you can then decide.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Bought the bowtech assasin package from SF archery last March and it's a excellent bow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Used may save you a bundle, but you need to visit a pro shop, shoot different brands, find your draw length and weight you are comfortable with. Then, after after the pro shop helps you, make sure to pay it forward in the future for your needs such as all the accesories.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

just picked up a Hoyt Charger from the new Crossroads Archery in Victoria. I love the way it shoots


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm biased and partial to Bowtech. That's all I shoot. The assassin is a sweet rig and Bowtech has priced it perfect to make it a killer deal that's smooth pretty darn fast and overall a good buy for a mid priced bow. 


Cory


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree. Shoot multiple in a bow shop first. Even if you dont buy any of the ones you shoot, you will at least be able to tell the difference in what you're looking for in a bow. How they can shoot and feel differently, etc. 

Also, you get a lot more bang for your buck buying a setup used. Especially if you find one already setup with a sight, quiver, etc. Then you just have to get the draw length adjusted and maybe a new string.

I bought my first bow (a new Mission "Venture") and it was great. Bought it new. It was priced at $600 I think. Ended up spending over $1000 once said and done on arrows, target, release, sight, etc. I upgraded a year later when I decided this wasn't just a phase. Bought a used Hoyt Maaxis 35 rigged up with NICE gear (Spot Hogg sight, Hoyt Quiver, SKB case) all for $700. Bows generally dont wear down, at least not very fast. I recommend used. It'll save you money that you can spend on better arrows, release, etc.


----------



## hellzno (Jan 9, 2013)

my kids have a diamond bow made by bowtech there factory customer support is horrible. You can not even call to talk to anyone. I will never by a bowtech made bow.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I would sure take a look at that new Mission Ballistic. IMO 330 fps. Can't remember if it's $400 or $500. Pretty nice bow, comes with string stop. Draw length adjustable I think from 25-31" Poundage adjustable from 50-70.


----------



## aashford01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an older Bowtech Diamond... I love it ....its def an older bow but i put down my first 3 deer this year at 25 yards and didn't have an issue...and I am 5'7" and my draw weight is 56lbs so no it's not a girls bow.


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Man whatever feels better in your hand is the way to go.


----------

